# Helm mit Kinnbügel



## Meisterbrau2 (30. Oktober 2017)

Werte Foristen und Foristinnen, 
ich suche für unseren Sohn, bald fünf Jahre alt, einen MTB-Helm mit Kinnbügel im Sinne eines MET Parachute. Es soll kein richtiger Fullface sein, da ich vermute, dieser wäre zu schwer. Zumal der Helm bergan wie bergab getragen werden soll. Kopfumfang liegt bei 52 oder 53 cm, laut Größentabelle könnte ein "normaler" Parachute in S wohl schon passen. 
Aber: Gibt es eine Kinder-Variante in dieser Art oder eher nicht? 

Gruß, Jens 

ps 
Die beiden alten Fäden zum Thema Kinder-Fullface kenne ich; es geht mir aber nicht um einen Helm für vorwiegend bergab, sondern ein Allround-Modell mit etwas mehr Schutz für Kinn und Zähne. Besten Dank!


----------



## KIV (30. Oktober 2017)

Du suchst den King Carapax von Alpiina.
VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisterbrau2 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Stefan, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Und der Vorteil gegenüber dem Parachute ist das geringere Gewicht? 

Sonst noch Ideen und Alternativen? 
Grüße, Jens


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2017)

Geringes Gewicht finde ich wichtig und der Helm sitzt bei uns sehr gut und hat eine gute Belüftung. Der Bügel sitzt recht tief und schränkt das Sichtfeld nicht ein. Unser Junior trägt ihr gerne, das finde ich auch sehr positiv...


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (31. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (21. Februar 2021)

hi,

steht bei uns nun auch an.

Meine Tochter hat bei dem Modell jetzt allerdings nicht "hurra" geschrien. Vll könnte sich hier ne Übersicht zu kinntauglichfähigen Halbschalenhelmen ergeben...

Den hab ich noch gefunden








						Cratoni Fahrradhelm »C-Maniac Fullfacehelm Downhill Freeride BMX Helm«
					

Tolle Angebote und Top Qualität entdecken - CO2 neutraler Versand ✔ Kauf auf Rechnung und Raten ✔ Erfülle dir deine Wünsche bei OTTO!




					www.otto.de
				




Gru´ß


----------



## Ani (21. Februar 2021)

Bell Super Air R


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2021)

TSG Seek FR youth, leichter, gut belüfteter Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel.
Haben wir seit einem Jahr im Einsatz.









						SEEK YOUTH FR Kinder Freeride Helm  | ROSE Bikes
					

Der SEEK YOUTH FR von TSG mit abnehmbarem Full-Face-Schutz ist ein anp




					www.rosebikes.ch


----------



## Wyppsilon (21. Februar 2021)

Ani schrieb:


> Bell Super Air R


Das kann ich bestätigen, trägt unser 5 jähriger auch, wobei der Kinnbügel bei uns schon bei einem, verhältnismäßig kleinen, Sturz eingerissen ist. Konnte dann mal getauscht werden. Es sollte einem halt klar sein, dass es ein Zwischending und kein reiner „Fullface“ ist.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Februar 2021)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Den hab ich noch gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dein Kind noch Milchzähne hat kannst das vll. wagen  



JohSch schrieb:


> Kinnbügel rein für die Eisdiele...
> 
> _... Er ist der leichteste und günstigste Helm im Test. Leider jedoch auch der mit dem schwächsten Kinnbügel. Die Schlagdämpfung ist schlecht - so würde der Bügel bei einem harten Sturz leicht einknicken. Zudem hängt das Visier sehr tief und lässt sich nicht verstellen. Kurz: Die Stoßdämpfungswerte sind schwach.
> 
> ...



https://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidung/helme/tuev-test-integralhelme-mit-abnehmbarem-kinnbuegel 

Lieber zB den uvex Jakyl Hde
https://www.ebay.de/itm/324475002373?var=0 



> Der Helm mit dem eigentümlichen Namen "Jakkyl hde" ist unser Testsieger. Der Kinnbügel lässt sich schnell abmontieren und schützt zudem sehr eindrucksvoll. Bei unserer Stoßdämpfungsprüfung schnitt der Helm in Sachen Flach-, Kerb- und Kinn-Dämpfung (Mittelwert) am besten ab. Auch das Boa-Verstellsystem und die gute Belüftung haben uns gefallen. Kurz: Der Uvex hat im Labor- und im Praxistest am meisten überzeugt. Super!











						6 leichte MTB-Fullface-Helme und Helme mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel im Vergleichstest
					

Uvex Jakkyl Hde Für nur 199 € ist der Uvex Jakkyl Hde der günstigste Helm im Test, und mit nur 708 g ist er auch der leichteste. Er hat ziemlich viele aufregende Features: Der abnehmbare Kinnbügel wird mithilfe ordentlich gemachter Metallverschlüsse und Verriegelungen befestigt und eine mit...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## Mzungu (22. Februar 2021)

Meine damals 5jährige hat auch den parachute bekommen. Der passt ihr gut. Charmant finde ich, dass es die Wangenpolster bis 4 cm dicke gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (22. Februar 2021)

Bell Sanction - den haben wir und der ist mit 850g recht leicht. Aber er fällt recht klein aus...


----------



## Zwergendompteur (22. Februar 2021)

Mein Sohnemann (12) ist mit dem Uvex Jakyl Hde sehr zufrieden. Er hat ihn in Benutzung, seit dem er ca. 11 war. Ist glaube ich sogar leichter als der Bell Sanction. 
Vorteil ist auch der abnehmbare Bügel. So braucht er im Moment nur einen Helm für alles.


----------

